# Practice makes perfect



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

How cool is this?






If only I had six treadmills...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That is super cool but I think you would need 8 treadmills


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Saw it with the sound off (at work) but I have to say this:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
*HOW







WAS THAT???????*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A new kind of dance/excercise class.....Can you imagine all those ladies with no co-ordination. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Superb. That must have taken ages to perfect. Talk about too much time on their hands 

Moley


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Absolutely superb!


----------

